# MAC vs PC



## Brvsfn01 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am not starting this thread as a rant or to incite a flame war, I am merely starting it to state my opinion based on experiences and get input from the members of TSG.

I run a small photography business and have been looking around for a credit card payment solution so I can accept credit cards from my clients. One of the largest issues I have run into it compatability. The companies that provide card readers have a very small lost of Android devives that they will support especially with tablets and I do not want to find myself having to buy a new Android phone or tablet every year or so just because it is no longer supported.

The MAC OS seems to be a completely different case. Every credit card reader I have looked at universally supports IPhones and IPads. IPhones and IPads are a lot more expensive that comparable Android devices but with the compatability is very hit and miss and as a business owner I can't run my business on a wing and a prayer. I have been a PC user all my life with the exception of a Power MAC G5 I bought 8 years ago to run Photoshop and I was very satisfied with it. Sadly the cost to convert all of my software would have been 3 to 4 thousand dollars which I did not have so after 6 months I sold the G5 at a small profit! Even thought it was more money than I wanted to spend I was able to buy a refurbished IPad for $369.00 and I am very happy with it and have had absolutely no problems accepting credit cards nor do I anticipate any.

Where I am going with this is I know the MAC vs PC is an age old debate but I can understand the benefits of MACs a little better now. With the MAC there is one company making the machines and the OS so they can exercise a tighter control over compatability whereas with the PC you have hundreds of companies making all the various parts and compatability becomes problematic. I know you pay more for a MAC and they have a loyal following and maybe these supporters have a point. I also know that Apple is not perfect and they have done a lot to alienate their customer base but at least with a MAC you know who to go to for support and who to complain to when there is a problem.

There are good points and bad points on all sides but I now have a bit more incite into the MAC phenomonon.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

In my experience, Macs have always been geared towards "graphic design" or "education" use. My kids have Macs in school, and they are definitely easier to use, especially for things like word processing, web browsing, and email.

PC's tend to crash more, due to the many hardware vendors and one "main" OS (Windows). There are those who run Linux on their PC, myself included, without many problems, but because Linux is not as popular, most "average" people haven't even heard of it, much less are able to use it if they are sat down in front of one.

Linux is more of a "techie" OS than an OS for an average user.

I happen to have an iMac, a Macbook (an older one), and several PC's - running Win7/8 and different versions of Linux.


----------



## Opinyawn (Feb 15, 2013)

Macs are simply easier to use with less steps to go through in many operations. Organizing your life into folders, etc. is far easier and much more intuitive on an Apple. The combination of an iPhone and a Mac computer works very well!They cost more, but you need to buy very little software for them. Along with your attitude, I don't want to argue, but most I know that have a PC have problems now and then, many requiring them to get professiona help with the computer. I have had Mac Computers since the 70's and never needed any help from a professional.

I suppose if you are a kid that is in to games, etc. their may be an advantage to a PC. Once in a while I run into a problem that I need to update a device like a programmer for hot rod use and the manufacturer doesn't support Mac's! I have to use my son's PC & it reminds me of how much more difficult everything is on a PC. If all you do is send emails.... it doesn't matter what you have.

There are far more Chevy's and Fords out there, but most would rather drive a Porsche or Ferrari if they had a choice. Frankly, I would rather pay for a Mac than have to use the very best free PC. Life's too short!

Reality is that most people stick with the type of computer the start with because it's familiar & they don't want to deal with a learning curve even if it is short. I know very few Mac owners that go to Pc's unless some business requirement forces them to do so.... but sometimes you just can't fight going to a PC!

As far as Apple alienation some of it's base.... I agree! They have gotten Microsoft greedy like everyone else!

Unless you need the highest processing speed for video, photo, or giant files.... I'd fine a good independent Apple retailer and buy a good used older Mac to start with. I may get a older Apple Laptop myself just for internet use.

*Last thought:* How many shops do you see around town for repairing or untangling Macs? Lots for PC's, but I don't even know where one is for a Mc! Why? Not necessary! In 43 years all I've ever needed was the OS discs that came with the computer to fix any problem. Backup your files on an external hard drive, and reinstall the OS when you have any kind of problem. It's worked for me since 1970! If it is a Mac... you won't go back!


----------



## rkarolak (Dec 29, 2010)

I would say it's largely personal preference these days. Pretty much everything you'd want to do on a Mac can be done on a PC, and vice versa.

There are some exceptions of course. If you like to play video games often you'll want a PC. If you use Final Cut you'll need a Mac.

As far as reliability, I think this largely depends on what you buy. If you get a cheap $299 PC laptop, chances are it will be sluggish and be less reliable then the cheapest Mac laptop, starting at $1000. There are good Windows computers out there, and they can give you a lot more bang for you buck, if you are willing to find which are good.

Perhaps some people are really lucky, but Macs have issues like all other computers. They're machines. Out of all the Macs I've owned, many have had issues of varying degrees... Video card problems, cold boot issues, batteries dying prematurely. Fortunately, a great thing about Apple is they have really good support. If you're in warranty they'll help you out. Getting support from most PC vendors can be painful sometimes.

Apple tends to have a trend of five-year obsolescence. After about five years Apple considers computers "vintage" and will stop stocking replacement parts and often drops support in new versions of OS X. This can be troubling for some Apple laptops that aren't easily self-repairable.

With that said, Macs are generally well built, have a polished experience, and are well supported by the community and Apple. There are good reasons to go Mac. There are good reasons to go with Windows as well.

As far as iOS devices like the iPad, it really doesn't matter what you use. With iCloud you don't even need to use iTunes on your computer. The only exception is if you are going to develop iOS apps. In that case you do need a Mac.


----------



## williambjacobs (Feb 20, 2013)

I just have to say that I have had the same iMac for almost 6 years now and I have yet to have an issue with it.


----------

